# Benefits of Porridge?



## drag0n (Aug 23, 2005)

Could someone tell me the nutritional benefits of porridge (oatmeal)? Is it a good source of complex carbs or protein? Does it increase metabolism? etc etc

Cheers


----------



## ReelBigFish (Aug 23, 2005)

It's a great source of complex(slow releasing) carbs. It contains fiber, very filling and been proven to lower bad cholestorol. when mixed w/ some cinnamon and splenda it tastes friggin' awesome.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

Mixed fruit is also a great thing to have with it. Source of low GI carbs, which all bodybuilders need. And as ReelBigFish said, plenty of fibre to help absorb proteins.


----------



## sdupdike (Aug 24, 2005)

Yummy oatmeal . Good carbs.


----------

